# HasBean guest espresso subscription



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone else going for this? Seems like a bit of fun trying unusual blends. I've gone for the annual sub option which works out around £6 per bag including postage. http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/guest-espresso-blend-monthly-subscription


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn them introducing this limited offer during the longest pay month of the year!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm tempted but I have always resisted an IMM sub in the past as I find it much more fun to choose the coffee I want. I'm more of a single origin person as well, but these do sound tempting.

Will definitely grab a bag every no wand again from the ones that go on sale through the shop though.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

£71 for this deal is quite good but as someone has already mentioned... It's not the best month to be shelling out more cash. I'd go for it if I could do a monthly DD of £6


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not really an espresso person anyway and another subscription on top of IMM would restrict my options too much. Having said that, the Hangover Cure does look like a very interesting blend and I may well snap some up if there's any left when it comes to ordering time.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> £71 for this deal is quite good but as someone has already mentioned... It's not the best month to be shelling out more cash. I'd go for it if I could do a monthly DD of £6


That's a good point, to me a monthly subscription should just be DD, hassle free but one bag a month would be no use to me.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> £71 for this deal is quite good but as someone has already mentioned... It's not the best month to be shelling out more cash. I'd go for it if I could do a monthly DD of £6


That's a good point, to me a monthly subscription should be available DD, hassle free but one bag a month would be no use to me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered a bag of Hangover Cure, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This subscription was very very tempting! Resisted


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Really wanted to go for this as a current subscription ends next month but resisted. Going to try a few coffees from different roasters instead, probably end up picking up some of the more interesting sounding ones from this though!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I couldn't resist! lol

Every time someone posted about this, I was worried that it would be no longer available, so I've pulled the trigger. The monthly sub probably suits me better too. Allows ordering other beans aswell.

The hangover cure has Yirg Wote N as it's largest constituent and the Wote is fantastic and possibly the lightest roast I have ever seen.

Can't wait.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

my bags here. artwork is beautiful!

Got a few almost empty bags to finish first and it was only roasted yesterday so will probably open it Friday.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Should have added, it's a genius idea by Steve. From the sounds of it these are going to be blends that are a bit experimental, I imagine a bit like SQM Sweetshop. In his blog he mentions some may only be available on the subscription or in such small amounts for sale individually that you'll blink and you've missed them.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Even though I roast my own, I think it's a great idea to sell something a bit different (especially as it's only 1 bag a month) so after only 2 days of resistance, it's hooked me in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

(sticks fingers in ears) naaaa naaaaa naaaaa


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad i read this. Hadn't picked up from the blog that its once a month.

Probably do this. The weekly sub was too limiting in terms of trying other beans without wasting..


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> (sticks fingers in ears) naaaa naaaaa naaaaa


lol. How many days til payday?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I received my bag of hangover cure yesterday. Still a bit fresh but I'm out of coffee so had to start on it! Smells awesome but it'll need a bit of dialling in I think.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my bag today.... number 221 out of 1000


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

so, how are you guys finding hangover?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bag 185/1000 Roasted 08/01

Still not getting it dialed in quite right either, 15.8g -> 30g today.

Its a different coffee every day. First day was sill too fresh. Yesterday a real mouthful of funk. Today its more floral with an undertone of exotic fruit.

I like it!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Bag 226.

Roasted on thursday but used the last if my other coffee this am, so will start in this today.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a fantastic shot of this yesterday - 18g into 30g 93 degrees in 28s. Sweet, floral, balanced acidity - an absolute delight.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've just gone for this using some Christmas money!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've nearly run out! I've ordered some extract beans that should tide me over until the next crazy hasbean blend turns up!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Had my first shot today (roasted 8 days ago). 18g into 31g in 25s. As others have said, very floral and fruity, and very tasty indeed


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been getting some great shots of this (hangover cure) over the last few days just over a week post roast. I am finding slightly longer shots 18g>30+g rather than 18g>25-28g in about 30 secs @ 93C keeps the funk down and brings out the florals while maintaing balance of sweetness/acidity. The Yirg Wote Natural, which is a stunning bean, shines through in this blend.


----------

